# Polaris axles



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm getting ready to buy a 2009 850xp, it's all stock other than 27 in swamp lites and 14inch wheels, anyways, I been looking at upgrades and notice on most of the 3 inch lifts from catvos and slc that with 09's you don't have to upgrade axles but if it's a '10 or up you do to run those lifts. What's the difference between the year models? I'm new to Polaris so have no clue. Thanks!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Polaris slowly started down grading there axles. If you ever ride with a newer model xp compare the axles and you will see what im talking about. I have a 2010 and actually got a little over 300 miles on my stock rear axles and arond 450 miles on my front stocks before they let loose. Of course throttle control also playeda big roll in that. I ran 30" backs, 31" outlaws and 29.5 OL2's on them.


----------

